# american cordless drill charger combatable in u.k



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I moved this post to the tools forum from the appliance forum in hopes that it will get a little more attention in the tools dept! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

U.K. uses 240V as standard with some 110V available, but they run at 50 cycles instead of the 60 we use in the U.S. I doubt the electronics in the charger are going to like that.


----------

